# iTrip enquiry response - Updated



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Enquired about an iTrip . . .

There is good news and bad news.......The good news: Â Yes, I can ship you an iTrip, and will if that is your wish. Â Now the bad...I can ship it to you because the iTrip is NOT illegal to possess, but be cautioned in using it publicly, as the Radio Authority has dubbed the iTrip as an illegal transmitter under the Wireless Telegraphy Act. Â Itâ€™s in the companyâ€™s best interest for me to relay that to you, and by doing so I can readily sell and ship you an iTrip. Â SO, there you have it. Â Do be advised that itâ€™s not a device you would probably want to show off to the street-corner police officer, OK??

As far as availability and ordering, availability is tentatively scheduled for mid-April. Â As the word of mouth has spread about this device, I can confidently say that it will likely take a subsequent production run to fill current orders, so hopefully I can have one to you by mid-to-late April. Â Ordering can be done through us directly at the website, orders are called in constantly, or upon the iTripâ€™s release, it could be obtained through a reseller, but I imagine that would be more difficult in the UK with its delicate status of legality. Â Order and enjoy!!!

Cheers!!

Hmmmmmm

Dave


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Does anybody know what problems it can cause (if any)?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Everyone in the same traffic jam as you listens to your toons! 

Dave


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Sorry for being dumb......but whats an iTrip ???


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Everyone in the same traffic jam as you listens to your toons!


they do anyway when i'm around


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Sorry for being dumb......but whats an iTrip ???


http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/itrip/
It broadcasts the tunes in your ipaq so that your can pick them up on your car radio.

If I had an ipod I would definitely get one of these.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Everyone in the same traffic jam as you listens to your toons! Â
> 
> Dave Â


Cool, you could add a microphone and you could shout at people when they do something stupid, in stereo as well


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Cool, you could add a microphone and you could shout at people when they do something stupid, in stereo as well Â


I see a horror movie scenario coming on. You could really freak people out


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Well they would have to be tuned in to the frequency you set the itrip up to broadcast on - and that would hopefully not be one which any station is using


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

95.8, 100, 105.8, 102.7 etc etc

Hours of fun

They are $70 for 1 inc P&P 
$110 for 2 inc P&P 
$35 without P&P

Can anyone reccomend a nice holder / clamp for the ipod in a TT

Dave


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I went for the 'smartclip' from Carphonekits which just clips over the passenger knee pad and then a phone holder similar to this one at The TT Shop.

No drilling or holes required


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi

Can we club together and do a group buy on this product to bring the delivery cost down?

Is anybody interested in organising this?

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## andrewlane (Jun 3, 2002)

I'd be interested in buying one.

It would be like my own mobile TT Pirate Radio Station!!

What is the range??


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Andrew

Were you not getting an auxiliary cable to hook up the iPod to your headunit?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Another Update

Hello,

> 
> Previous purchases by the club have allowed us to negotiate group purchase
> discounts - is griffen technology open to this?
>

Actually, these are questions probably better put to one of our UK
distributors:

Alta Technology
85 Battersea Business Centre
99-109 Lavender Hill
London, SW11 5QL
Tel: 020 7 978 6644
Fax: 020 7 978 6655
Web: www.altatechnology.co.uk

A M Micro Distribution Limited
Unit 3/4 Manaton Court
Manaton Close
Matford Business Park
Exeter, EX2 8PF
Tel: +44 (0)1392 426473
Fax: +44 (0)1392 439346
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.ammicro.co.uk

> 
> 
> Can you confirm if the itrip uses the firewire port for anything other than
> positiioning and stability ie can we plug in the powerpod as well and have
> the itrip at 90 degrees to the ipod?

That is correct. You can use the iTrip while charging the iPod.
> 
> 
> 
> Also do you sell any clamps for holding the ipod in a car - similar to a
> mobile phone holder for a car?

Not currently.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally if you have any further info on the release dates it would be
> appreciated.
> 
>

We're still hoping for release this month.

> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
>

Dave


----------



## andrewlane (Jun 3, 2002)

I was - though iTrip may be far less hassle!


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

FYI - we know`I'd only use it when I took my ipod to the US . . .

The itrip is not legally allowed to be used outside of the US. There are laws in place outside the US that forbid people from using products that could interfere with other people's frequencies i.e. If you are in your flat using your itrip and the person in the next flat is listening to their radio, your itrip will interfere with their frequency and they would be entitled to report you to the Radio Broadcasting Standards Agency. From which, you could receive a fine, and have your itrip and ipod confiscated. In some cases, it can result in imprisonment.

Also... Resulting in us getting a fine for selling it to a dealer in the UK, the dealer for selling it to you AND...... Griffin for exporting from the US.

Not worth it for $30!!!

Regards,

-- 
Aisa Wildman
Sales & Marketing
A M Micro Distribution Ltd
Unit 3/4 Manaton Court
Matford Business Park
Exeter, EX2 8PF
Tel: 01392-426473 ext 26
Fax: 01392-439346
www.ammicro.co.uk


----------

